# Whiteflies immune to some incecticide?



## ser (Jul 17, 2021)

Anyone have experience with dealing with a whitefly infestation that literally will not die from Bifen, triazicide, pyrethrin, neem, Essentria IC3 Insecticide. I have probably used a couple of other things, but can't recall.

This is on a plumeria, palms and bushes in south florida.

I have also been spraying the eggs off with water.

Any suggestions for what to try next?

ty


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Yep, I got this problem. Just had a huge infestation on my ficus. Bifen did not phase them.

I just blasted them with Neem oil and that actually worked. I am also applying imidachloprid with a soil drench.

I also ordered some Forbid 4F, but I have not used it yet. You can only use it 3 times per year, but apparently whitefly has not developed a resistance to it.

I am going to do one more Neem oil soak this weekend and see what happens. If I still see any whitefly the Forbid is next.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@ser Ventigra!


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Just read the label on Ventigra looks like some pretty strong stuff with a lot of warnings. Was about to buy it, but noticed it is not recommended for ficus. Oh well I will stick to my original plan.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

ser said:


> ….Any suggestions for what to try next?


Acephate.

Anything survives Acephate you want to hop on a rocket and move to another planet.

Seriously ….

https://www.domyown.com/acephate-97up-insecticide-p-2751.html?msclkid=971e2865dc1417f001124b725aa90659&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=(ROI)%20Shopping%20-%20Professional%20Pest%20Control&utm_term=4580428009704619&utm_content=Professional%20Pest%20(Non%20Best%20Sellers)

Label ("whitefly" appears at least 10 times :twisted: ): https://www.domyown.com/msds/acephate_97up_label.pdf


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

And another strike for me, Acephate indicates a toxicity to ficus.


----------

